
Can you manage without having to borrow? - manipal
http://www.nichea.info/2008/10/can-you-manage-without-having-to-borrow.html
======
morphle2
Why not start with looking to reduce montly spending, then cutting incidental
spending and then see if you can earn more? If you are unwilling to look at
your spending, more income will not save you.

